# Joyeux Noël 2011



## subsole (24 Décembre 2011)

Je n'ai pas trouvé le sujet pour 2011, *alors* :style:

*Joyeux Noël à tous ! Mêmes aux nioubs.* 












Une petite vidéo sympa. 
[DM]x1cxkw[/DM]​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2011)

Joyeux Noël à tous les membres .


----------



## akegata (24 Décembre 2011)

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch​


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Décembre 2011)

..Noyeux Joel à tous !...Hips! ...Hic ! il zera pon ce jampagne ! Hic !...Vaut le garder bour ze soir !!...  :love:



PS: Avec ma signature ça va pas faire très sérieux !!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2011)

Joyeux Noël à tous.


----------



## Fìx (24 Décembre 2011)

C'est demain Noël! Foutez nous la paix!


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Décembre 2011)

Joyeux Noël à tous et toutes.  

[DM]xbke80_la-belle-legende-de-noel-festival-r_fun[/DM]


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Décembre 2011)

Joyeux Noël tout le monde !  






:love:

​


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Décembre 2011)

Noyeux Joël


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Décembre 2011)




----------



## chafpa (25 Décembre 2011)

Voir la pièce jointe 83132

	

		
			
		

		
	
Joyeux Noël à tous


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Décembre 2011)

ué ...voilà...

joyeux machin aussi !

et puis voilà quoi...on va pas rester dessus 107 ans ?


----------



## ergu (25 Décembre 2011)

Ouais, ben pas une pizzéria ouverte un dimanche 25 alors que j'en ai besoin because mon congel a eu une panne de courant pendant les vacances, j'ai absolument plus rien à bouffer sauf des nouilles !

Alors, Noël, Noël - Noël mon cul !
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## TiteLine (25 Décembre 2011)

Joyeux Noël à tous et à l'année prochaine


----------



## Madalvée (25 Décembre 2011)

Joyeux Noël en retard, même si je trouve indécent que ce jour a été maintenu après la mort de Steve Jobs.


----------



## chafpa (26 Décembre 2011)

T'inquiètes, je l'ai vu au paradis hier soir dans l'année des guignols en compagnie de De Gaulle, Gainsbourg ....etc ...etc ... ​


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2011)

Tiens, j'ai vomi...


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Décembre 2011)

là dessus, tu me coupes l'appétit :sick:

enfin, noyeux jowel à tous hein comme y disent 

:love:


----------



## aCLR (26 Décembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trouvé le sujet pour 2011



Et la recherche burdel !


----------



## subsole (27 Décembre 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Et la recherche burdel !



Effectivemnet, je ne n'ai pas utilisé dans ma recherche les mots_ "ça sent le sapin"_:mouais:,
puisque je ne recherchais pas un enterrement. 

Franchement, mon titre est 'hachement' mieux. :style:


----------



## Calderan (27 Décembre 2011)

Joyeux Noël les MacGenerationiens


----------



## Madalvée (7 Janvier 2012)

Je souhaite un joyeux Noël 2012 à tous les chrétiens orthodoxes.


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Janvier 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Je souhaite un joyeux Noël 2012 à tous les chrétiens orthodoxes.



Tu t'y prends bien en avance ! Car ils fêtent Noël comme tout le monde: Le 25 Décembre 
http://calendrier.egliseorthodoxe.com/sts/stsdecembre/dec25.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2012)

Il n'y aura pas de Noël en 2012 puisque la fin du monde aura eu lieu 4 jours avant.


----------



## chafpa (8 Janvier 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Tu t'y prends bien en avance ! Car ils fêtent Noël comme tout le monde: Le 25 Décembre
> http://calendrier.egliseorthodoxe.com/sts/stsdecembre/dec25.html



Ah bon

- http://www.eglise.catholique.fr/actualites-et-evenements/actualites/noel-orthodoxe-5862.html

J'ai pas de parti pris mais quelqu'un commet une grossière erreur


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Il n'y aura pas de Noël en 2012 puisque la fin du monde aura eu lieu 4 jours avant.



[YOUTUBE]_wdJKNhaD9M[/YOUTUBE]

La nouvelle arche


----------

